# Kid safe internet browser FREE!



## shelly (May 4, 2006)

http://www.tuki.com/

This is the link to a free download. The hoops of filling out this and that is a pain. But it's free! The version with all the bells and whistles is included for a 30 day trial, but you don't have to buy it.

You can add the websites you want your children to have access to and it prevents them from accidentally accessing nastiness on the web. I like it.

The homeschooling version is set to come out later this summer. I'm assuming I can easily change to it

shelly


----------



## BobVigneault (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Shelly, it looks good. I think it only works for the pc though. We mac jockeys will have to keep looking.


----------

